# Advice on portable speaker...



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

I need a small, portable speaker, but that has decent sound for CM. I have heard many good things about this unit: http://soundmatters.com/

Wanted to know if anyone else has had experience with this device. Or if you prefer another brand/model. Thanks! 

PS -- I hope I am posting on the right thread. Did not see one for audio equipment per se.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

GrosseFugue said:


> I need a small, portable speaker, but that has decent sound for CM. I have heard many good things about this unit: http://soundmatters.com/
> 
> Wanted to know if anyone else has had experience with this device. Or if you prefer another brand/model. Thanks!
> 
> PS -- I hope I am posting on the right thread. Did not see one for audio equipment per se.


You probably answered your own q. I didn't know that existed.

Re HiFi, it's a Sub Forum on the top of Recorded Music and Publications
.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

It may not be small but I picked one of these up a few months back and I love it. It does, of course, take me back to the days when I would crank my Conion on the beach but that is exactly what I bought it for. Yeah, here in Miami most people actually like it when you play loud music on the beach; the more annoying the better but if you play classical you'll get shot. Anyway, this is a great piece of kit!


----------



## gamblort (Jul 21, 2014)

For something a bit alternative you should check out the JukeCase by Son Valise. A portable bluetooth suitcase speaker with up to 40 hours playtime at 50W (rechargeable battery) and awesome sound quality including deep bass. They look awesome are pretty lightweight (5-10kg)

Read about it here: JukeCase suitcase speakers


----------

